# Desert Rage Desert Rage 5



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*May 30, 2009

Cocopah Casino,
Somerton, Ariz.

Chance Farrar vs. Ernie Davila
Alex Garcia vs. Landon Piercey
Kenny Raught vs. Matt Taira
Mike Cypher vs. Ruben Salazar
Zach Syrdica vs. Joe Diaz
Joey Lugo vs. Matt Mamolen
Gabe Rios vs. Justin Lillies
Carlos Figueroa vs. Ceasar Alvarez
Mike Garcia vs. Juan Saenz
Jeff Welsing vs. Kenneth Ames
Josh VanDenburg vs. Matt Lagler
Tyler Bialecki vs. Donald Molineres
Jose Carbajal vs. Justin Gallegos

Card TBA*​


----------

